# Hobbies and MBTI Type



## Blue Ocean (Jul 3, 2016)

What is your MBTI type and what are your hobbies/interests?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP

reading
writing
playing elderscrolls online
personality cafe
baking
sewing
playing with hair


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm an INFJ, and I like drawing, writing, listening and playing music, and simply going on the computer (which is why I'm here!)


----------



## Catpowered (Dec 26, 2015)

ISFP I think

Hobbies: knitting, crocheting, sewing, lolita fashion, reading, martial arts, swimming, exercising, horse back riding, baking, shopping, going for walks


----------



## ann18 (Jun 1, 2016)

INFP 
I like playing instruments, reading, playing games, basketball, anime, foreign languages, sometimes writing, and cats.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

INTP here,

My hobbies include (but aren't limited to)

*- Drawing* (I love being able to pull pictures out of my head and onto paper. It's also one of my main talents and a consistent hobby in my life.)
*- Thinking* (coming up with ideas, forming deductions, and developing theories.)
*- Debating* (...to me is a sport, rather than a battle, though it's only called "battle of wits" because it's a competitive mental sport.)
*- Anime* (...which is about 65% of everything I draw. I love immersing myself in a fantasy world, so I don't really like school anime.)

*- Psychology* (...is my favorite scientific field, because I love understanding humans, because it's not all obvious like physics. This isn't just a hobby, but also what I want to get a degree in and become a professional, with the main reason being, because the DSM and the ICD are wrong. Somebody has to rewrite them, and it doesn't look like anybody is up for the job, except for me, which is another reason I want to go into the field of psychology, because there isn't much competition. In IT and Theoretical Physics, it's crowded as fuck.)

*- Gaming* (...is sort of a given. I have an N64, a PS2, a Wii, but at the decision to get either a PS3 or a badass computer, I chose the latter, and I haven't regretted it. I can proudly say I am loyal to the PC Master Race. Though In terms of quantity, I play video games longer than I watch Anime.)
*- Music* (is something I can listen to while doing everything above (at the same time) (except for Anime, because of sound.). I mostly listen to video game music, occasionally Anime music, and rarely but also "real" music.)
*- Poker* (Texas Hold'em) (...is a game about knowing when to take risks, reading other people, mathematical probabilities with the cards, and manipulation.)

*- Reading* (...is something I taught myself to do when I was 3. As a kid, I used to read all sorts of things. Though as I grew up I stopped reading as much, mainly because of my attention span, and the fact that it's annoying and sometimes painful holding a book all the time and adjusting your body to that book. I started reading more again in my late teens because since I had a computer, I was no longer restricted to physical books. I mainly read Wikipedia, YouTube comments, and whatever is on _this_ website.

*- Politics, History, Maps and Flags* (I love politics for a similar reason I enjoy psychology, but I'd much rather be an advisor or rule from the shadows than be the president myself. Maps are something I also love drawing, especially Europe, because the rest of the world is boring. The US, though awesome, is always the same big country. Its introverted brother Canada doesn't do much either, and Mexico is borderline third world (which could also be an association because it's neighbors in the south are also all Spanish). Africa is too poor for me to give a shit about, and Asia (except for Japan and some of eastern asia) is culturally too far away from me. Speaking of politics, if I were a politician, I'd much rather be one in Germany and become chancellor so I can make Germany whole again. I love fantasizing about power and making things great again. and yes, I also love flags, my favorite one of course being the American flag.)

Oh, and *Theoretical Physics* is one of the things I occasionally think about (minus the methematical aspect).



Catpowered said:


> ISFP I think
> 
> Hobbies: knitting, crocheting, sewing, lolita fashion, reading, martial arts, swimming, exercising, horse back riding, baking, shopping, going for walks


ISFP seems accurate judging by the hobbies.


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

INTP here. Interested in this order:

1. PC building, overclocking and benchmarking etc
2. Having meaningful discussions/debates on anything I find intellectually stimulating
3. Watching films including movies and anime
4. Googling whatever piques my interest at any given time
5. Gaming
6. Tweaking mobile phone
7. Singing
8. Late Night Strolls/Drives


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

INFJ

Playing violin, listening to music, writing, being out in nature, playing around on the computer (especially writing, including here, and editing old photographs), horseback riding, photography, tea, and appreciating art are some


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

ISFJ - reading all types of fiction books, reading non-fiction history and geography books, hiking, camping, swimming, watching TV, yoga, crocheting, starting MOOCs and then not finishing them


----------



## izyllic (Jan 14, 2016)

i love writing poetry, singing, drawing, painting, swimming, watching sunsets/sunrises, contemplating strange theories and making my own crazy ideas, playing videogames, photography, learning new languages, and finding the beauty in the darkest of things 

INFP <3


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

*INTP*

- Playing video games
- Writing (occasionally - I usually start writing, but a few days later I abandon it)
- Watching anime/asian dramas
- Dancing (although I'm not very good at it)
- Working out
- Listening to music (60% of my time awake is spent with earphones in)


----------



## phil123 (Jul 23, 2016)

ENTJ:
- Sports (Golf, Tennis, running)
- Medicine (my profession)
- Finance/economics
- real estate
- politics
- reading biographies and productivity books


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Estp

Freestyle Dancing (many genres styles)
Inline Skating
Sprinting
Video & Photo Editing
Business promo designs (you know boring things like designing/customizing posters, business cards, invites)
Per C/ A few other online forums
Party/Event Planning
I like most things that are social science & history/social studies related as far as reading or watching


----------



## lomila (Jun 28, 2016)

My main hobbies are probably sleeping (I lucid dream frequently) and getting sucked into the black hole of the internet. If I pull myself away from that I enjoy drawing (especially imaginary creatures that I create), writing (sometimes just about my feelings as a mind-refresher, sometimes fictional stories), and reading books (lately science fiction and war fiction by Andy Remic). I do like going for walks as it gets my thoughts flowing and the endorphin release usually boosts my mood. Although I lean towards introversion, I'm quite the ambivert and spend lots of time one on one with my boyfriend or close friends. Lots of this is spent just bantering while doing an insignificant activity (drinking, walking, driving around). I find it's always less about what we're doing and more about having dynamic conversations that jump from redundant every day life to deep closeted confessions and insecurities to hopes and dreams.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

*INTJ

*Photography
Architecture
Reading
Pornography
Computer games (Usually strategy games like Rome Total War, Civilisation or Hearts of Iron)
Debating people on the internet (hearing other peoples thoughts on interesting matters)
Work (I see work as a project and not a chore, enjoy trying to make my daily activities relevant to the progress of my career)


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP
Debating
Browsing the internet
Gaming
Singing
Music
Distance Running
Thinking about theories
Watching random videos
Paintball, once I get the proper equipment
Thinking about debates in my head
Coming up with ideas
Psychology
Swimming
Watching comedy and cracking jokes myself
Jumping on the trampoline
Learning and thinking about Philosophy
Reading


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

ENTJ. 

- Reading.
- Debating
- Masturbating.
- Collecting aesthetic pics of all sorts, especially erotic.
- Thinking, musing, daydreaming etc.
- Basketball or gym, if feasible.


----------



## starvingautist (Mar 23, 2015)

INTP (I think). My hobbies vary in intensity, but I think there are a few consistent ones.

- reading about pharmacology, psychology, and neural networks
- this links into my reading into philosophy of mind and perception
- and this links to my interest in the metaphysics/ontology or interpretations of quantum mechanics
- I also read physics textbooks and do the accompanying problems if they're not too boring
- and maths textbooks. I ignore the exercises but attempt proofs of the theorems stated in each chapter
- I also love literature and poetry; I read and write both
- and read other types of philosophy that I haven't mentioned, e.g. analytic, existentialist
- and draw/paint; sometimes this is part of thinking about physics
- oh and I was obsessed with photography at one point. I still enjoy thinking about it and art in general, so I read some art theory when I have time (also ties into the philosophy of perception etc)
- and I play violin; sometimes I compose
- and I go through phases of obsessively finding new music to listen to
- I enjoy cycling too, though it's not exactly a hobby at this stage
- and let's not forget seeing my friends and having great conversations
- and lastly I sometimes program, though I really need to get back into that.


That might be all of them. I'm not sure.

edit: I forgot that I often binge watch documentaries or crap TV because, well, people are interesting.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

ESFJ:
Reading (depending on my mood, fiction or non-fiction)
Scrapbooking
Other crafts (making signs, wreaths, etc.)
Party planning
Baking/cake decorating
Cooking
Watching sports
Wasting time on Pinterest, FB, Insta, here. :wink:

I think that's about it.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Reading my post and the one above, I guess that's why folks think ESFJ's aren't the sharpest tools in the shed. :crazy:


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

INFP:

Writing creative fiction
Video games
Daydreaming
Drawing


----------



## Fiona Kat (Mar 17, 2017)

ISTP (emerges from her cave to risk exposing some of her thoughts)

Hobbies... 
- Drawing / Painting - which has over time morphed into my day job. I wouldn't think of it as my Plan A job but I grew up surrounded by art and at least it generates an income and I can work from home at my own pace. I don't have quite the natural ability some of my family do, but using art tools like a pencil or paintbrush is like any other craft. It just takes thoughtful persistence and effort and a willingness to learn.

- Reading. A lot of reading. I like fantasy, sci fi, some horror (but not too horrifying!). Also nonfiction - I like sociology (people are less frustrating if I can plug them into a framework for understanding why people do what they do); science (especially palaeontology & astronomy); history. I also find some aspects of some religions really interesting to learn about.

- Writing. I live to write. I get a lot of joy from crafting sentences and stories and composing words. Bonus joy if people tell me they liked reading it. Writing allows me a kind of eloquence and clarity of expression that I simply don't possess when speaking with people face-to-face.

- Spending time with animals. I don't get to do that a whole lot these days but I grew up in a rural area and just wandering the family farm to go sit by myself in some hard-to-reach paddock with only cattle and horses for company is some of my happiest memories. My cats are my babies (actually I do have human children too... But I can't just make meow noises at them, they demand actual spoken conversation).

- Bushwalking
- Gardening and generally being outdoors
- Going to wild and remote beaches to stand in the water
- Star Wars / Harry Potter / Lord of the Rings fandoms (also a low key fan of Star Trek)

- Driving my car
- Cycling
- Formula 1... Oh my goodness I am obsessed and following the sport consumes me along with a deep frustration that I don't have a job that enables me to drive high powered cars 300kmph... *sigh* ("But you're a woman! Why would you like man things like motorsport?!" - Everyone In My Family Of Origin. Blegh) I also like a few other motorsport codes but F1 is my favourite.

- I like hanging out with my tiny circle of close friends one-at-a-time. They tell me I'm a good listener. I'm pretty sure that who my friends see and who my family see when they look at me is very different. *deletes rant about overbearing people who mistake quietness for a lack of intellect*

- Learning new things. I love to know stuff about stuff. How things work and what people are thinking about and why. I'm fascinated by technologies and though my lack of mathematical skills prevented me from pursuing a career in science, I love to read about all kinds of random things at a layperson level. I take online courses for fun. Because why not?!

- I like to help people if I can. Not that I'm very good at being kind or warm or fuzzy - no one has ever called me "warm" ... More like, I loathe seeing people treated unfairly or dishonestly and injustice gets me angry and on rare occasions sometimes I've been able to offer support for people going through tough times just by hearing them and believing them and helping them find the information they need to extract themselves from difficult circumstances. I don't like drama and I don't like people's problems, but it's kind of funny how often people will contact me out of the blue when they need someone to vent to. 

- Music. I loooooove music. Especially heavy metal (especially folk metak, black metal, death metal, prog, Australian heavy music). I like going to concerts. I (sporadically) play bass guitar. 

- Languages. I can only speak English with any fluency but I like learning new words and phrases in different languages and roughly 50% of the music I listen to is in languages I don't speak. 

- Binge watching comedy. I don't like comedy that picks on people but comedy that's like insightful albeit cynical discourse on socio-political issues is great. 

- I have two sociology degrees from university but even though I don't formally work in the field I like to stay up to date on current issues (my field of expertise was environmental sociology).

- Meditation. About once every month or two I go to Taizé-style meditation and music nights with an interfaith group. It's one of my few social outlets. The majority of people there are introverts and geeks, and represent a very diverse range of backgrounds which makes for interesting conversation. We go to a number of different 19th century religious buildings for it and I love seeing the beautiful, intricate architecture and artworks. Even though my impulse when it rolls around on the calendar is to stay at home, the fact is if I don't push myself to go to things like this (and I do love it) I would very quickly have no social outlets (my extended family is, by and large, quite dysfunctional so I can't rely on them for social support) and if I don't interact with people I would stop growing as a human being and run the risk of convincing myself that my perspective on the world represents full and complete objective truth. 

I think that's it. Most people who meet me seem to find me fairly boring, or think I'm a project and that all I need is to "get out more" but I'm quite content doing what I do, seeing my friends a few times each month, working on my art, exercising, and having deep and meaningful conversations with my cats.


----------



## lonelife (Jun 6, 2017)

INFP
-Listening to music (Chinese,Japanese,English especially) I like sad songs and progressive rock a lot
-Psychology
-Sociology
-Philosophy
-Tumblr
-Looking at art,fanart (pinterest too)
-Online shopping as well as real life (depending on the circumstance)
-Quotes
-Poetry
-Literature
-Sci-fi (dystopia,cyberpunk)
-Reading non fiction
-Watching shows (anime,movies,Japanese) with good quotes,romance,mystery or adventure
-Debating
-Laughing at black comedy
-Watching youtube videos
-Downloading games to play (eg otome games)
-Obsessed with an anime called Psycho-pass
-Amusement parks (especially ROLLERCOASTERS AND FOOD)
-Games (card games,rpg games,board games you name it)
-Read wikipedia or google
-Singing
-Dancing when I feel like it
-Making puns
-Going on an adventure with friends (when I feel like it)
-Eating SWEETs and CAKEs
-a bit of photography to capture beautiful skies
-Looking at fb
-Talking to others ONLINE
-Dreaming fake scenarios before I sleep
-Being with children (their innocence!)
-Trying to be a detective,or watch detective shows lol
-Playing music games
-Doing quizzes
-Reading manga,comics
-Doing something that makes me forget about other people and real life


----------



## Nico33 (Oct 10, 2016)

ISTJ - reading, hiking, animals


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

upping the meme economy


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

*INFP*
drawing/painting 
puzzles 
room escape games 
solitaire, free cell, etc.
horror movies 
anime
games like harvest moon, rune factory, & animal crossing
languages
food/food history
reading
singing 
aaaaand listening to music


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Another thread I revived


----------



## NightTimeShadow (May 20, 2018)

ISTJ:

Animals: I love cute, soft, fluffy ones the best. I like a variety of them, but if I had to pick just one species, it would be cats. I've found their company much more enjoyable than other people's for a while now. I've had a lot of really bad experiences with people, so I feel much more safe and comfortable when around adorable creatures. 

Video games: From console games, to handheld, to mobile, to PC, ect. I'm not very good at video games, but man do I enjoy them. I have spent countless hours on ones I really get into, it's hard for me to put those games down to give my eyes a rest. My most favorite video game of all time would have to be "The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess", but I love the Zelda series in general. 

Anime and American cartoons: Though not as much anymore with American Cartoons, they just aren't what they used to be here, it feels like. The only ongoing American cartoon I'm truly dedicated to is Steven Universe. But that show may as well be renamed Hiatus Universe.  I love anime way too much. I'm dying over here waiting for Attack On Titan Season 3 and Overlord 3. Just finished Konosuba the other night, it was awesome. Salty over the delay of One Punch Man season 2 and Code Geass: Lelouch of the Resurrection. I like manga a lot, too.

Fiction novels: I love to lose myself in a good Fantasy/Adventure book, my most favorite fictional series is Percy Jackson. I enjoy picturing the characters in my head and imaging the scenario is my head. It's like watching my own private movie. I like mythology a lot so that makes the Percy Jackson series all the more interesting. I don't particularly care for the Romance genre, unless it's very well structured. For example, I enjoyed the Hunger Games trilogy, but sometimes I got annoyed by the book's love triangle. 

Youtube videos: My preferred channel varies, but right now I love watching the hilarious videos of Vanoss, Terroriser, Daithi De Nogla, Moosnuckle, H20 Delirious, BigJigglyPanda, Four0Seven, I am Wildcat, Basicallyidowrk, ect. (That group in general). I also love watching animal videos of course, as well as music videos. Think a certain video is funny? Send me the link because I might find it funny too.


----------



## coconutsmoothie (Feb 28, 2018)

ENTP

-Not reading long ass posts with paragraphs like the comment above me cuz im lazy AF
-debating with dumb asses in the comment section under controversial youtube videos. I also just debate in general. I always win.
-I write, i have like 70K followers on Instagram for writing on some app.
- I sing, i love to sing and i can sing my ass off.
-Twerk. I be twerking!!!!!
-I play the piano.
- Listen to EPIC music cuz like it makes me feeling like im about to fuck shit up.
-DISNEY AND MARVEL MOVIES BITCHES. Like... how could you not?


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

INTP

Research
Debates
Books
Music
Art
Exploring the outdoors


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

ENFP

Work
Typology
Story creation
Drawing
Screaming into the endless void of despair
Work
Researching random crap
Daydreaming
Music
Work


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

PerCing


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

INTJ™

_Eliminating threats
Botany/Gardening
Reading Psychology (sans Typology)
Fiction/Mystery/Suspense Writing
Gaming
Building Video Game animations/Landscape Design/C++ (Recent)
Computers/Technology fix-up
Home Improvement (Building hacks/random put togethers)
YouTube 
Philosophy (R/W).
Working
Knife Collecting 
Cosmetics/Aesthetics/Fashion
Design (Minimalist interior)
Fitness
Deep Sea Fishing/Regular Fishing
Coitus 
Eating Spicy Food Only

Coming soon* Snake Morph Hoarding (Racks)

_


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

sleeping sometimes


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

INFP

- Sport Stacking (also called cup stacking by many people)
- Drawing
- Video games
- YouTube
- Creative writing/designing
- Making music mashups on Ableton Live
- Netflix
- Daydreaming
- Working


----------



## Eline (Apr 17, 2018)

ENFJ:

- Dancing: addicted to salsa parties
- Bootcamp: working out in a great group of people, cheering for each other to push harder
- Music: listening to various types of music, just depending on how I feel at that particular moment
- Bullet journaling: because I need organisation and creativity in my life, I've got so much stuff to do and people to meet. Also a very handy tool to be self aware and to make sure I become a better person to the rest of humanity.
- Disney movies: because there are so many life lessons to learn from Disney movies ^.^
- Going to the gym: after a long day at work doing so many things for other people, I need me-time. Sort of an energy-relieve...
- Making desserts: I love chocolate <3 And I love to make friends happy with sweet treats 
- Bucketlisting: There are so many things that I want to do/achieve in my life. Looking for that thrill and adrenaline rush when I try something new xD


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lifting, passive learning about people, the world, and outter space.(usually audio/visual), logic puzzles, cooking, mushroom hunting, hot sauces, drinking (red wine specifically), general time wasting with friends, pullups, driving aimlessly while listen to classic rock, rap or classical music (helps me think and sort shit out, so not sure if its a hobby or not).

<<<<<



Catwalk said:


> INTJ™
> Design (Minimalist interior)


I always thought there was a correlation between the type of interior design style and mbti. Thanks for strengthening my confirmation bias.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

INTJ

- Geology & Prospecting
- Mineral collecting
- Lapidary
- Psychology
- Philosophy
- History & Archeology
- Blacksmithing
- Chocolate making from scratch
- Fishing
- Hiking
- Biking
- Fire assay
- Chemistry

etc, etc...


----------



## EdenGhost (Jun 4, 2018)

INFJ

Drawing
Painting
Sculpting
Crafting
Singing (with no audience)
Dancing (with no audience)
Listening to music
Playing vidyuh games
Psychology
Astrology
Spirituality
History
Politics sometimes
Going to the beach
Exploring


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

soop said:


> I always thought there was a correlation between the type of interior design style and mbti. Thanks for strengthening my confirmation bias.


Funnily, I was told my hobbies are more ISTP™ than INTJ™. And aesthetics (e.g., design) is mostly Si.Yeah, yeah.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Funnily, I was told my hobbies are more ISTP™ than INTJ™. And aesthetics (e.g., design) is mostly Si.Yeah, yeah.


Well they seem to be IxTx in general, but I meant specifically the style of interior design you like: minimalist. It seems very intj, ntj, or at the very least nj. I'm more of a classical type when it comes to that. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

- Psychology
- Heavy metal music (both listening and performing)
- Horror movies

That's it. But in Si-Dom fashion I believe in investing loads of time in a few things I like than just spreading my interests everywhere only on a superficial level.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Games; Both playing and making them.
Drawing. Though the plan is to make it a profession rather than just a hobby.
Writing.
Music (mostly VGM). 

That is all. I suppose those aren't very INTJ hobbies, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

ESTP - reading and posting on a forum about psychological theories

*Oh, no, she must be an INxx because most ppl on the internet are INxx and why tf would ESTP care about theories lmfao they'd be having sex in a club or sth so cuz of that shes introverted too*

I mean, i also like playing sports.

*Nvm she is estp guys chillax :crazy:*

In all seriousness:
- memes
- singing the glorious USSR anthem
- writing parodies and songs
- watching football/soccer
- criticizing people's use of language
- listening to quality music
- reading about politicccs
- biking with my hands in the air
- pretending i'm still 13 and nobody cares about the way i act
- making charts to organize future careers/courses
- using jokes and cringy puns just to see people's reactions

I actually love charts and organizers and i think i'm good with them, 2 teachers have asked me to send them my charts so they could use it for future assignments.

This list looks a bit stereotypically ENTP.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Hottest_Commie_Ever said:


> ESTP - reading and posting on a forum about psychological theories
> 
> *Oh, no, she must be an INxx because most ppl on the internet are INxx and why tf would ESTP care about theories lmfao they'd be having sex in a club or sth so cuz of that shes introverted too*
> 
> ...


Interesting, could it be that one main hobby of an estp is trying really hard to defy their own stereotype?

Hehe. Nevermind, i'm just teasing you. Here's your song:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3sh4kz_zhyo

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

contradictionary said:


> Interesting, could it be that one main hobby of an estp is trying really hard to defy their own stereotype?
> 
> Hehe. Nevermind, i'm just teasing you. Here's your song:
> 
> ...


Yoooooooo the French version is better. Of course they're all legendary but nothing compares with the OG. Those english rhymes are good though

Most people probably like defying stereotypes, and ESTPs like to defy stuff, you're not necessarily wrong :tongue:


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Speaking of fun music, here's a simplistic parody of the US anthem including all internally opposing ideas of communism, just to spice up this thread a bit more. Unfortunately even my rather liberal music teacher didn't let me perform it in front of the class for fun.

*I'm not a communist i just have a sense of humour guys*
And collectively we follow Great Leader Che❣
From each fight to the next, chasing landowners away.
Father Lenin knows best how to be Bolshevik,
Proletarians unite celebrating our May Day.
Yugoslavia will guide us in our red sunrise
Bring hope to our hearts and Kim to our eyes!
As we seize the means of production we'll win
The land of the poor and the home of Stalin!

O Satan lives in capitalistic pigs,
What so cleanly we killed in the great revolution.
Golden gardening tools cleanse imperialists
As we hail Chairman Mao in our mass execution.
And the Soviet red star, Comrade Castro's cigar
Give proof that Vietnam brought the communist far
☭ O Marx knows the sickle and hammer we share ☭
Will liberate the world in a shining red glare!

Communists probably would hate it because it contradicts itself (Yugoslavia vs USSR for example), but i just wanted to give every US-angering name a shoutout in the tune of the Star-Spangled Banner. I like to do contradictory things like that. It's not necessarily making fun of either ideology, it's literally just making something that contradicts itself. It's a bit iconoclastic  And replacing the place they sing "star-spangled banner" with "means of production" and "sickle and hammer" is beautiful.

Except the capitalist pigs part and the heart next to Great Leader Che, the first was a clear internet joke and the second one was me considering him very attractive.


----------



## JusticeDemocrat666 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm an INTP, and my hobbies are kind of all over the place (probably because of my Ne). My main hobby is writing (I hope to make this one a career someday). I also enjoy psychology, politics, listening to music, and astrology (no, not astronomy).


----------

